# How "sneaky" is your Shepherd?



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

Lexi KNOWS she is not supposed to be taking her indoor toys outside but has developed some very sneaky habits in order to get them out - thinking we won't notice! She will carry the toy to the door (usually a stuffed toy) drop it, looking up at me like "aren't I a good girl, I am leaving my toy inside!" Then the minute I open the door she snatches the toy and takes off! Little bugger! So now I am taking the toy in my hand before opening the door. She also sneaks out empty pop bottles, one of her favorite toys! My yard is starting to look like a garbage dump, LOL!

Beth


----------



## kelley (Oct 30, 2008)

Ranger is not sneaky at all....he's more the bull in the china shop type. LOL


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Mine aren't too sneaky about that - course my back door is right next to my basement stairs so anything dropped either rolls down the stairs or I kick it down.

My neighbors girls though - they have a 2 year old GSD/Collie/Husky and a BC puppy, their yard is littered with toys. Those girls have ALL the toys!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Mine aren't sneaky at all 
My Lab usually goes to door with undoor toy in mouth
I grab it out. Brady will bring his outdoor toys in (usually when its dh's watch) irratates me


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna's less sneaky as she is more magician. I swear this dog can make a sock appear out of no where...it's like she pulls them out of her butt. One minute, nothing, two seconds later, she has a sock in her mouth.









She doesn't eat them, she just makes them appear.


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

Well our GSD has the nasty habit of turning over his indoor water bowl. He knows he shouldn't and I'll usually stand watching while he drinks but boy if I look away for a second he turns it over or picks it up. Now I limit his inside water and only give him after exercise or a little after eating. 
He'll look at me with eyes saying, 'how can you think I'd ever do that again, i know you don't like it when i do it...' and then as soon as i look away he grabs it. Why I don't know. It's not like he plays with it. Just picks it up and then throws it down again. When he was a little younger he would bring me his food bowl when he wanted to eat, or his water bowl when he wanted water. I don't know what went wrong! Maybe he is trying to say he DOES NOT want water? Hehehe!


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: aubieAnna's less sneaky as she is more magician. I swear this dog can make a sock appear out of no where...it's like she pulls them out of her butt. One minute, nothing, two seconds later, she has a sock in her mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same with Blake, but that is our fault in part. We would teach him to take off our socks. (Whole theory behind it was he should learn to work softly with his mouth) Now he likes socks so much he tries to take it off while we're putting it on!


----------



## NWS_Haven (Mar 24, 2003)

> Quote: Lexi KNOWS she is not supposed to be taking her indoor toys outside but has developed some very sneaky habits in order to get them out - thinking we won't notice! She will carry the toy to the door (usually a stuffed toy) drop it, looking up at me like "aren't I a good girl, I am leaving my toy inside!" Then the minute I open the door she snatches the toy and takes off! Little bugger! So now I am taking the toy in my hand before opening the door. She also sneaks out empty pop bottles, one of her favorite toys! My yard is starting to look like a garbage dump, LOL!


Yep, that is my house X 4.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

My two dogs do that ALL the time. Harley's favorite stuffed animal was this elephant I found at Walmart, they also had a pig & a gorilla. I didn't want him taking it out because it would get ruined. But they do the same thing, they grab something & at the door I tell them to drop it & they do, I think they take advantage of my husband.

So Harley's elephant ended up outside & although they tear up stuffed animals he just would suck away on this one. The material must have been weakened from being outside, it finally ripped, then they tear the stuffing out & it has to go.

Wal Mart hasn't had anymore of these, well the one closest to our house, we're actually going down to Monroe, about 30 miles to look at the Wal Mart there to see if we can find another of Harley's elephants. Since the snow has melted I'm a bit embarrassed of all the dog toy, chewies, out in my yard, most of them smuggled.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

My boys are pretty good about their water bowl in the house, only gets spilled if they play & bump into it because it's by the patio door.

For whatever reason though, if I put water outside for them, like when it's warmer, they will overturn that bowl every single time.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: bethandglenLexi KNOWS she is not supposed to be taking her indoor toys outside but has developed some very sneaky habits in order to get them out - thinking we won't notice! She will carry the toy to the door (usually a stuffed toy) drop it, looking up at me like "aren't I a good girl, I am leaving my toy inside!" Then the minute I open the door she snatches the toy and takes off! Little bugger! So now I am taking the toy in my hand before opening the door. She also sneaks out empty pop bottles, one of her favorite toys! My yard is starting to look like a garbage dump, LOL!
> 
> Beth


My Maxwell does the same thing!
He also waits until we leave the room to try to sneak licks off of the corner of the kitchen table or countertops.
When we are not home we can leave a full course beefy meal on the table & he will not eat it, but for some reason when we are home & turn our backs he turns stealthy!


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Mayzie has her sneaky moments







Often it's when we get up from the couch or bed, she will steal our spots







she knows we'll just make her move when we get back but that doesn't stop her from trying.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Any chunk of banana given as a snack MUST be raced madly away with, and consumed in secret in the bedroom. 

Grimm will go into another room to scratch himself, because he knows if I can see him, I will vocally correct him for it. He sneaks off into the bedroom to scratch, if he must.


----------



## matildacroley (Feb 22, 2009)

matilda was attached to her leash but i dropped it for a photo, went to pick it back up and she scooped it into her mouth and trotted off with it lol. it was too cute to make me mad lol


----------



## Kava3 (Jan 28, 2009)

Kaio does the same thing with banana or any fruit. I can't keep cantaloupe in the house because he has recruited my cat to roll it to the edge of the counter and knock it off. I got home from an errand the other night and had Kaio and my cat Kava sitting side by side when I came in the door with orange goo all over their faces and a cantaloupe with a hole in either end. I can't even go to the bathroom and leave one of the **** things in the house.


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

We adopted Otto at 9 mos to a year old. He house-trained very quickly and luckily was very reliable in the house. While he was learning what was OK and what wasn't, he displayed a fascination for a pen we have on the coffee table. Great opportunity to teach "leave-it" and after a week or so of continuing to return to it, he finally got the message and we forgot all about it. One morning, some weeks later, I was making the bed and tidying up the bedroom and noticed something on Otto's dog bed. It was the pen! Ya gotta love 'em!


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

As many of you know, Wolf has "weak nerves". His tennis balls are stored in a low shelf. Sometimes when we have company, I play ball with him as a reward for being calm-and then go back to my guests. Then Wolf takes over, self-medicating. One by one, he picks up all the balls and takes them to his mat. When I go to check on him, he's very pleased with himself.

Mary Jane


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

Mine are more sneaky with each other. It's quite hilarious... Katie loves to pull the bat and switch with Otto as if the other toy was SOOO much more fun than the one she really wants that he happens to be playing with.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Isa knows she's not suppose to eat my mom's poodle's food. What she'll do is, she'll lay down next to the bowl, making sure no one is watching her, then SLOWLY crawl to the food bowl. She then slowly grabs a mouth full and puts her head down fast so it looks like she's just laying there. It's so hard not to laugh when you watch this cause she thinks she's very smart for doing this, lol.
Cody also knows he's not suppose to eat the poodle's food so he does a grab and run so I don't have time to tell him no. He'll walk at a fast pace by the bowl and snatch up food and keep going. 
I swear these dogs act like they don't get fed, lol.


----------

